# Heater For Rainbow Lifegard Af-92



## DOUGN6885 (Dec 9, 2010)

What is the best heater for a AF-92? My old one died. They don't make it anymore. Needs to be 200 watt, 12 inch long by 3/4 inch dia.
Thanks for the help/suggestions
Doug


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Sorry, but what is a AF-92? Too lazy to look it up.


----------



## DOUGN6885 (Dec 9, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Sorry, but what is a AF-92? Too lazy to look it up.


Rainbow, now pentair rainbow lifegard makes/made three sizes of heater modules, i.e. canisters in their filter systems. The AF-92 is the smallest one. 
They alsso make/made UV modules along with chemical and mechanical modules.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Just did some research on the AF-92, and it looks like the units are available most places, however I'm having trouble telling the difference between a heater module and a heater and a heating element. Sounds to me like you've got the heater module and are missing the heating element, correct? I tried looking for a heating element for an AF-92 and came up with nothing. The system is so far out to me I wouldn't even begin to be able to tell you where to look for a heating element. Sorry.

Also note: I get the feeling due to the high volume of water running through the module that a standard aquarium heater wouldn't work, correct?

Might want to go through an industrial heating element manufacturer and have them custom-design and build a bulk order of tubular water heaters. Sounds expensive and time consuming to me. Good luck!

Edit - On second thought, reading the specs manual it seems that any commercially produced aquarium heater will do as long as it fits the dimensions. Sounds to me like you've got some shopping to do! For more information so that I might help - is it a single, double, or triple AF-92 unit?


----------



## DOUGN6885 (Dec 9, 2010)

gtm2007,
Your right about shopping and a regular underwater heater will work as long as it is 3/4 dia and 12 inches long. That would be the single unit AF-92.
I want a 200 watt heater. Just looking for the best one.
Water seems not to go past it to fast. The old one heated just fine. 
I have my setup plumbed from tank to Rena XP2, from that it goes to the heater module, then on to the rainbow lifegard UV module (single size. Finally back to the tank. Good flow. Everything is supplemented with a separate air pump running a 4 inch long air stone. 
Thanks
Doug
*pc


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't have a preferred heater manufacturer, really I'm confident any 200 Watt heater will do fine. For flow issues, there has to be a blockage somewhere in the setup that is reducing the flow. It could be in any of the fittings in between your components, a gummed up valve somewhere at the inlet or outlet, clogged/old filter media, a worn out Rena pump impellor or pump unit, anything and everything altogether. Good luck sorting out that blockage issue!

Very nice setup, but the way.


----------

